# to say the least of a phoenix



## odd (Dec 25, 2007)

i sit here staring blankly at this illuminescent screen that im not even sure exists
reminiscing about the days of contentment and bliss and how much i miss 
finding bits and peices of myself scattered down the road now i sit in my humble abode 
wondering where my mind has gone 
it did not return to these mind created prison walls 
it has brought me here so i may recover 
while it roams free across the roads and onto the south bound train 
every night these scheming dreams 
this is where my life doth live 
no longer in what we call waking life 
iv'e lost many lives a couple ended under a train in a ditch and even with knives 
how many lives i have found how much i wish i was southern bound 
even in this winter weather 
i know my heart is doing poor and i should be doing much better for myself 
then sinking my broken peices in whiskey....top shelf to say the least 
the beast will not be still 
so much to say is still to say the least
i wish for love with every emotion i am 
even if it be love for music or beaches of white sand 
if i be a muscian a poet or just some rambling sham of human 
i can feel the fire consuming 
to be or not to be is not the question i ask 
i keep my silence and bury words in my whiskey flask 
so many remedial tasks at hand wash the dishes, make the bed, feed the cat 
sitting around feeling my body and emotions grow tired and fat 
with each routine of a day 
the beast knaws my heart in my sleep 
finding myself in fever dreams 
on the train barefoot in a warm summer rain 
how it grows cold at night 
i am to tired to fight 
i will not give up 
i will make this life of mine right 
yet i may find death again in some life giving breath 
the life of the phoenix is the only life i know


----------



## sykgutt (Mar 7, 2008)

that is good as shit


----------

